# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #207

## akgraner

Welcome to the * Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 207*  for the week * August 15th - 21st, 2010* .

Link to Wiki Page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue207

Link to PDF - http://people.ubuntu.com/~akgraner/U..._Issue_207.pdf

*In This Issue*

N-imal?Join the fun at the Ubuntu Global JamWelcome New Ubuntu MembersUbuntu 10.04.1 LTS released10.10.10.10.10..Gestures with multitouch in Ubuntu 10.10Ubuntu Translations Interviews: Ricardo Pérez (Spanish Translation Team)Ubuntu StatsLoCo NewsUbuntu One Technical AspectsThankyou, DebianPlanet KDE UpdateBeginners TeamUbuntu at the Creative Arts Charter SchoolGetting Started with Ubuntu 10.04 Second Edition releasedUbuCon at Ohio LinuxFestIn The PressIn The BlogosphereMulti-touch Support Lands in MaverickCanonical Announces the Release of uTouch for Ubuntu OSInterviewing Mr. Gwibber (Ryan Paul)Geode Driver UpdatePuppy 5.1 codename Lucid is out- Now is compatible with Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx packageOracle puts OpenSolaris to restKDE & GNOME cross-desktop developmentOpenLuna - An Open Source Project Aimed at Returning Humankind Back to the MoonOhio LinuxFest ScheduleFeatured PodcastsWeekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsUpcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and SecurityAnd much much more!

*General Community News*

*N-imal?*

Mark Shuttleworth announced the code name for Ubuntu 11.04.

Oh yes, its that time of year again, when numerate pollsters make nasal proclamations about the naming of the next next version of Ubuntu. When gazers of balls crystal provide nifty suggestions for new new features and, of course, suitable nomenclature to match.

And so, we come swiftly to a conclusion: allow me to introduce the Natty Narwhal, our mascot for development work that we expect to deliver as Ubuntu 11.04.

To read more about Natty Narwhal and what Mark had to say about the thought process behind the name go to:

http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/478

*Join the fun at the Ubuntu Global Jam*

Its less than two weeks before our ever amazing community joins around the globe to have a good time while improving the incoming Ubuntu release, 10.10, codenamed the Maverick Meerkat.

The Ubuntu Global Jam is a great opportunity to contribute to your favourite OS in any area you can participate in. There are plenty of proposed activities, such as Bugs, Testing, Upgrade, Documentation, Translations, Packaging, but it does not have to stop at that. Why not propose your own activities, or run meetings related to them? Marketing, advocacy your imagination is the limit.

For more information go to:

http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2...tu-global-jam/

*Welcome New Ubuntu Members*

The approval results from the August 19th Americas Membership meeting
are as follows:

Cesar Sevilla
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CesarSevillahttps://launchpad.net/~c3s4r

Cesar has done a truly extraordinary amount of advocacy work in the
form of events for Ubuntu Venezuela (and his local Linux Users Group)
throughout Venezuela. He is currently Coordinator of the Academy of
Free Software Regional Zulia and is  actively participating in the
Free Software migration at the national level.

John Baer
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JohnBaerhttps://launchpad.net/~baerjj-gmail

John is a software development project manager who is an active member
of the ubuntu-art team, working on everything from Gtk themes, to
Usplash themes, to being the artist behind the popular Lucid Colors
countdown banner. He also blogs about Ubuntu and is driven by
dedication to a bringing the best user experience possible to the
desktop.

Congratulations and welcome to these new members!

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/001155.html

*Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS released*

The Ubuntu team is proud to announce the release of Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS,
the first maintenance update to Ubuntu's 10.04 LTS release.  This
release includes updated server, desktop, and alternate installation CDs
for the i386 and amd64 architectures.

Numerous updates have been integrated, and updated installation
media has been provided so that fewer updates will need to be downloaded
after installation. These include security updates and corrections for
other high-impact bugs, with a focus on maintaining stability and
compatibility with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.

For more information on how you can download Ubuntu 10.04.1 go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/000134.html

*10.10.10.10.10..*

So, whos up for making Maverick Movies? It would be great to have a 10 best features in 10.10″ video collection for release. Unitys awesome and then there are things to show off in OO.o, Gnome, Firefox. giving credit where its due.

I put together https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMovies as a starting place to aggregate content. Have subscribed, so if you update that page Ill see it. If that goes nicely, we can beef the process up in the runup to release.

For more information go to:

http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/489

*Gestures with multitouch in Ubuntu 10.10*

Multitouch is just as useful on a desktop as it is on a phone or tablet, so Im delighted that the first cut of Canonicals UTouch framework has landed in Maverick and will be there for its release on 10.10.10.

Youll need 4-finger touch or better to get the most out of it, and were currently targeting the Dell XT2 as a development environment so the lucky folks with that machine will get the best results today. By release, we expect youll be able to use it with a range of devices from major manufacturers, and with addons like Apples Magic Trackpad.

The design team has lead the way, developing a touch language which goes beyond the work that weve seen elsewhere. Rather than single, magic gestures, were making it possible for basic gestures to be chained, or composed, into more sophisticated sentences. The basic gestures, or primitives, are like individual verbs, and stringing them together allows for richer interactions. Its not quite the difference between banging rocks together and conducting a symphony orchestra, but it feels like a good step in the right direction.

For more information go to:

http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/455

*Ubuntu Translations Interviews: Ricardo Pérez (Spanish Translation Team)*

Ubuntu is brought to users in their own language by a large community of volunteer translators, who tirelessly work on localizing every part of the operating system on every release.

In this series of interviews well get to know who they are, about their language and how they work.

This week were introducing you to Ricardo Pérez, the Spanish translation team coordinator.

To find out more about Ricardo Pérez and the Spanish Translation Team go to:

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2102

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (77246) +567 over last weekCritical (30) +2 over last weekUnconfirmed (37589) +269 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (United Kingdom) (0) +/-0 over last week
 2. Spanish (8873) +94 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (33852) -685 over last week
 4. French (37844) -8 over last week
 5. German (54113) +99 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Ubuntu should warn if your IP is in conflict - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25648/Avoid data lost at installation - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25642/Categorize Wine applications - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25644/Remember last window position - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25654/nautilus must highlight file in case it was launched with "show in filder" etc - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25632/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*August 17th Ubuntu LoCo Council IRC Meeting*

Thanks to all those who came and took part in the meeting. It really is
great to see teams come to these meetings and bringing others with you
to cheer you on makes it very interesting. We are at present having TWO
meetings a month to clear the back log of the re approvals and doing
others as well via email, so we are being kept busy. Every team is so
different and interesting to see how they organise and promote Ubuntu,
it's well worth reading their applications. Full log - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda/20100817

For more information go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lo...st/004838.html

*LoCos, Leaders, and Lessons Learned: Michigan Team*

In the latest LoCo Team interview in this US Teams Interview Series  LoCos, Leaders, and Lessons Learned, Amber Graner talks to Greg Grossmeier of the Ubuntu Michigan LoCo Team. Greg talks about the history of the team, resources, events, a new podcast put together but Ubuntu Michigan team members and more!

For more information on Greg Grossmeier and the Michigan LoCo team go to:

http://ubuntu-us.org/2010/08/18/loco...michigan-team/

*Ubuntu-BR @ FISL 11*

Andre writes about his experience at FISL 11 (Free Software International Forum) in July, 2010 where Ubuntu-BR was representing Ubuntu.

For more information and photos go to:

http://en.andrenoel.com.br/2010/08/2...tu-br-fisl-11/

*Ubuntu Chicago Global Jam*

The Ubuntu Chicago LoCo is getting ready for the upcoming Global Jam. We are trying a new venue for this event. We will be meeting at the Barnes and Noble at 728 North Waukegan Road in Deerfield on Sun, 29 Aug 2010 from noon until 5:00pm. There is a Metra Stationright across the street (easily walkable). It is also easily accessible from the highway (and plenty of free parking). For people taking thetrain, there is a 10:35 train out of Union Station that will get to Deerfield at 11:26, and a 5:26 train out of Deerfield that will get back to Union Station at 6:19. If you live in the area and are interested in attending, please RSVP preferably on the LoCo Directory Event Page.

For more information on this event go to:

http://nhandler.wordpress.com/?p=171

*The Planet*

*Herald Sitter: Ubuntu One Technical Aspects*

Herald goes into some detail on the Ubuntu One implementation in Kubuntu. He covers how it does authentication, how the libraries work as well as the user interfaces.

It's certainly educational if you're interested in how the Ubuntu One client works. Herald also calls for help for more contributors on the Kubuntu Ubuntu One client.

http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/...nical-aspects/

*Jono Bacon: Thankyou, Debian*

Debian is 17 years old this year, Jono blogs about this major milestone for the project and provides some links for finding out more about the Debian project. As part of its birthday celebrations, Debian also added an appreciation site where users can post messages of thanks to developers.

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/17/thankyou-debian/

*Jonathan Riddell: Planet KDE Update*

Jonathan has updated the KDE Planet abrogator to include different types of feeds. This means that feeds can be added for different languages or even feeds that aren't strictly developer related. To find out more, and for information on adding your own feed, visit Jonathan's blog post entry below.

http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4308

*Duane Hinnen: Beginners Team*

Duane writes "The Beginners Team has been around in the community for over 3 years. In those 3 years it has grown from a small group of people helping out on the Ubuntu Community Forums to a team that not only helps new users with Ubuntu but helps them get involved in the community."

The Beginners team is split into focus groups, it also aims to mentor users so that they're able to give back to the community.

http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/blog/?p=207

*Elizabeth Krumbach: Ubuntu at the Creative Arts Charter School*

Elizabeth visits a school running Ubuntu in their computer lab and gave a hand with installing 4 new systems. The school uses the Ubuntu text-based installer over PXE to provision Hardy images to the systems, which was all set up by people who provide volunteer services at the school.

http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3315

*Benjamin Humphrey: Getting Started with Ubuntu 10.04 Second Edition released*

Just a quick heads up, we released the Second Edition of the Ubuntu Manual for Lucid yesterday to coincide with the point release for 10.04 LTS. Not much has changed from the first edition, apart from over 300 bug fixes thanks to the competition we ran a couple of months ago. It also has a snazzy new simple filesystem diagram that I made which everyone is welcome to use.

http://humphreybc.wordpress.com/2010...tion-released/

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/001153.html

*Amber Graner: UbuCon at Ohio LinuxFest*

Its official there will be an UbuCon (mini Ubuntu Conference) at the Ohio LinuxFest on Friday, September 10, 2010 from 10am until 5pm.

Speakers include:

Beth Lynn Eicher  Bug #1Jorge Castro  Low Hanging Fruit  - Getting StartedAmber Graner  A Year NTEU Ubuntu (What a non-technical/developer can do in a tech organization in a year)Ohio LoCo Team  What is a LoCo Team? LoCo Team FAQs and how you can help!Mackenzie Morgan  The Ubuntu Development ProcessDavid Mandala  Ubuntu on Arm Q&A

For more information on the UbuCon as well as the Ohio Linux Fest go to:

http://akgraner.com/?p=668

*In The Press*

*Massive Changes Coming to Ubuntu 10.10 'Maverick Meerkat' Installer*

The Ubuntu Installer receives a massive overhaul for the 10.10 'Maverick Meerkat' release, since the installer is the first impression most users will receive from Ubuntu there has been a great deal polishing and refining. To see all the changes and read more, follow the link below:

http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/08/m...untu-1010.html

*Shuttleworth: Oracle's Java Lawsuit 'An Extremely Unsophisticated Move'*

Mark Shuttleworth, founder of Ubuntu Linux, is among those in the community who don't see a positive outcome from Oracle's lawsuit, which was based around claims of Linux-based Android wrongfully treading on Oracle's patented Java code and copyrights. For the full story, read more below:

http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osr...nsophisticated

*Ubuntu's growing plans to add more Cloud contributors to the Open Source Atmosphere*

Amber Graner interviews the newest Ubuntu community member, Ahmed Kamal, who has been tasked with growing the Ubuntu Cloud Community. To find out the details of his plans regarding the Cloud Community, read the full interview below:

http://www.ubuntu-user.com/content/view/full/1312

*AppArmor makes it into the 2.6.36 Upstream Kernel*

Ubuntu User's Amber Graner brings us another interview, this time regarding the introduction of AppArmor into the upstream 2.6.36 kernel version. The interview is with John Johansen, upstream AppArmor maintainer and member of the Canonical Kernel Team with comment from Pete Graner, Canonical Kernel Team Manager, and Matt Zimmerman, Canonical CTO, regarding what this inclusion means:

http://www.ubuntu-user.com/content/view/full/1311

*Ubuntu to bring multitouch features to Linux*

Mark Shuttleworth has recently announced that multi-touch support will be introduced into Maverick Meerkat, Ubuntu 10.10. The article below goes into detail on the challenges presented by incorporating multi-touch and some of the ideas that the Canonical team has to overcome them.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20013760-264.html

*ARM backs Linux server chip start-up*

A US start-up chipmaker called Smooth-Stone has raised tens of millions of dollars to develop and sell ARM-based processors for servers, which ARM says will likely run Linux.

http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/servers/...t-up-40089825/

*In The Blogosphere*

*Love an upstream project? Want it well tested?*

The Desktop Testing Team writes about the infrastructure they've developed for tracking test results. They have a wiki with testcase descriptions and a strong community going for testing Maverick, but they need your help with getting more upstream projects tested for Maverick. They're looking for more people either involved already in upstreams or willing to work on testing upstreams. If you're interested please contact them and they are happy to work with you to get things started.

http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2...t-well-tested/

*Ubuntu Gets Touchy: Canonical Announces uTouch 1.0*

WorkswithU writes about the recent announcement of uTouch 1.0 by Canonical, which will provide multitouch and gesture support on Ubuntu. They discuss why this is an important step for open source and Ubuntu.

http://www.workswithu.com/2010/08/17...es-utouch-1-0/

*Xubuntu 10.10: Becoming More Unique*

Christopher Tozzi of WorkswithU looks at the 10.10 Alpha 3 of Xubuntu, the lightweight version of Ubuntu that uses Xfce. He is interested in the changes that have happened since he last used Xubuntu several years ago. Now there is less reliant on Gnome and he finds that overall it is more that makes Xubuntu unique from Ubuntu than there used to be.

http://www.workswithu.com/2010/08/16...g-more-unique/

*Ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04 upgrade fails*

Steven Rosenberg writes about a problem he had upgrading his daughter's Gateway Solo 1450 from the 8.04 LTS to 10.04. When following the instructions he found, he got an error. Luckily for Steven, and his daughter, the correct instructions were provided in a reply to his post and he has now successfully upgraded her computer. He does raise the question, however, about why it was not easier to upgrade.

http://insidesocal.com/click/2010/08...grade-fai.html

*The Canonical Multitouch and Gestures, Thoughts on the Architecture of Multitouch, & Decoding Aplle's Magic Trackpad*

Chase Douglas of the Canonical Kernal team posted a series of articles talking about multitouch devices and Ubuntu 10.10. In the first article he discusses the creation of the new Canonical Multitouch team: why it was created and what they're doing[1]. The second article discusses how the architecture works for multitouch on Ubuntu and the deals of why it can be so difficult [2]. The third article discusses the specifics of how Apple's Magic Trackpad works and his experience with getting it to work on Ubuntu[3]. For more information please read the articles or find the Multitouch Team in #ubuntu-multitouch on freenode.

[1] http://voices.canonical.com/chase.do...tures-project/
[2] http://voices.canonical.com/chase.do...uch-in-ubuntu/
[3] http://voices.canonical.com/chase.do...agic-trackpad/

*Gaming Benchmarks: Windows 7 vs. Ubuntu Linux*

At the beginning of this month we published workstation benchmarks comparing Windows 7 to Ubuntu Linux. In those tests, which were a continuation of tests from earlier this year when looking to see whether Windows 7 is faster than Ubuntu 10.04 and how fast is Windows compared to Mac OS X and Linux, the two operating systems performed quite closely in our workstation tests with only a few exceptions. Today, however, we are back to looking at the Linux vs. Windows performance of the Lenovo ThinkPad W510 and this time we are looking at the OpenGL gamingperformance between Windows 7 Professional and Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.

For more information go to:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...win7_ogl&num=1

*Ubuntu Studio Sound Theme is Old But Still Really Good*

Ubuntu Studio is a multimedia enhanced Ubuntu variant packed with custom wallpapers, themes, screensavers, system sounds and more. With Canonical in the lookout for a new System Sounds theme for upcoming Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, all those who want to contribute may want to check out the original Ubuntu Studio sound theme for inspiration. They are pretty darn good IMO.

http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/08/u...s-old-but.html

*Ubuntu One Blog: The personal cloud keeps getting better*

The Ubuntu One team is working hard to finish our many enhancements for Ubuntu 10.10. Read a preview of some of the features were building. Highlights include:

Mobile music streamingMobile contacts sync enhancementsSignificantly improved sync performanceFile sync for Windows

More information coming soon about the other ways Ubuntu One will help bring your digital life together this October.

http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=537

*Ubuntu One Blog: Ubuntu One dashboard update*

Some of you may have noticed that we recently updated the Ubuntu One dashboard. A few of the changes include:

Clearer view of how youre using Ubuntu One with your files, contacts, and notesLinks to important Ubuntu One account management resourcesHighlight our YouTube channel (more info on that coming soon)

We also added a link to the current Ubuntu One status at the bottom of all pages. This is an area that we update frequently with news about the current status of all Ubuntu One services. Its a great first place to visit if you notice a problem and are curious if its been reported.
As we get closer to Ubuntu 10.10, well release many more updates to the website so stay tuned.

http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=528

*In Other News*

*Multi-touch Support Lands in Maverick*

Canonical is pleased to announce the release of uTouch 1.0, Ubuntus multi-touch and gesture stack. With Ubuntu 10.10 (the Maverick Meerkat), users and developers will have an end-to-end touch-screen framework  from the kernel all the way through to applications. Our multi-touch team has worked closely with the Linux kernel and X.org communities to improve drivers, add support for missing features, and participate in the touch advances being made in open source world. To complete the stack, weve created an open source gesture recognition engine and defined a gesture API that provides a means for applications to obtain and use gesture events from the uTouch gesture engine.

For more information go to:

http://blog.canonical.com/?p=414

*Canonical Announces the Release of uTouch for Ubuntu OS*

This week Canonical, the backers of Ubuntu, announced that the next release of Ubuntu 10.10 will ship with a multi-touch and gesture stack called uTouch, which integrates all the way down to the kernellevel. uTouch will include an open source gesture recognition engine and gesture API that software developers can tap into that will make their applications 1/2/3/4 finger touch aware (devs can have a looks at the guidelines here via Mark Shuttleworth). As youre probably wondering: How many apps out of the box will support this new feature? The answer most likely is

For more information go to:

http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/2010/08/...for-ubuntu-os/

*Seif Speaks: Interviewing Mr. Gwibber (Ryan Paul)*

Ryan Paul introduces himself as the Linux and open source editor at Ars Technica and the lead developer of the Gwibber project in this OMGUbuntu interview. See this article for more information about Ryan Pauls projects and responisiblities, and how these jobs are balanced with the help community contributions. There's lots of Gwibber information rangeing from the inspiration to future plans. There is also a fun "whats hot and what's not" list.

To read the interview in full go to:

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/s...r-gwibber.html

*Geode Driver Update*

In practice, this Geode 2.11.9 release mostly fixes the growing number of rendering issues that were exposed with each successive release of the X.org server core. Among other things, it fixes many rendering bugs and enhances performance.

This is one release that will definitely please users of the OLPC XO-1 and of thin client hardware running on LTSP!

http://q-funk.blogspot.com/2010/08/x...eode-2119.html

*Puppy 5.1 codename Lucid is out- Now is compatible with Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx package*

Puppy Linux 5.1, code-name 'Lucid' as it is binary-compatible with Ubuntu Lucid Lynx packages, has been released. The announcement and release notes say that because of the Ubuntu binary files, the development time to produce program packages that are tested and configured for Lucid Puppy is extremely short.

For more information go to:

http://www.unixmen.com/news-today/10...004-lucid-lynx

*Oracle puts OpenSolaris to rest*

"Software giant Oracle has closed the book on open distributions of the enterprise operating system OpenSolaris..." Instead, Oracle plans to distribute an open-source version of the platform after a full commercial release.

For more information go to:

http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/applicat...rest-40089828/

*KDE & GNOME cross-desktop development*

If you want your application to have the widest reach possible, it would be a good idea to ensure they play nice with both KDE and GNOME. Follow Kunal Deos brief tutorial to find out how to get started...

http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/tutorials...p-development/

*OpenLuna - An Open Source Project Aimed at Returning Humankind Back to the Moon*

The OpenLuna Foundation was founded to return mankind to the moon through private enterprise. With Obama administration deciding to scrap NASA's moon mission once and for all, the role of private enterprise in future space endeavorers of humankind has grown ever larger.

To find out more information go to:

http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/08/o...-aimed-at.html

*Ohio LinuxFest Schedule*

The Ohio LinuxFest wants to save the world with Free and Open Source! To encourage that, we're proud to announce our keynote speakers, Stormy Peters and Christopher "Monty" Montgomery! as well as a roster of excellent events and talks sure to inform and entertain all.

Check it there is an UbuCon Scheduled (More information coming soon) and there are several of the Ubuntu Community folks scheduled as speakers.

For More information go to:

http://www.ohiolinux.org/schedule.html

*Featured Podcasts*

*Ubuntu UK Podcast - His Nose in the Book*

Laura Cowen, Ciemon Dunville, Tony Whitmore and Alan Pope attempt to resist multiple cakes whilst bringing you episode 14 of season 3 of the Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo Team!

What weve been doingInterviewsIn the newsUpcoming EventsUbuntu related newsFeedback

 OGG High: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e14_high.ogg

 OGG Low: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...s03e14_low.ogg

 MP3 High: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e14_high.mp3

 MP3 Low: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...s03e14_low.mp3

For more information go to:

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2010/08...e-in-the-book/

*At Home With Jono Bacon*

If you missed the August 18th, 2010 videocast last week it can be found at: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/9003210

For more information go to:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting Minutes for August 17, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-08-17Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting Minutes from August 17, 1010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/M.../2010/20100817Ubuntu Server Team Meeting Minutes for August 17, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20100817Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting Minutes for August 17, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-08-17Ubuntu Foundations Team Meeting Minutes for August 18, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsT...ings/2010/0818Ubuntu Release Team Meeting Minutes for August 20, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2010-08-20

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Tuesday, 24 August 2010*

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start:13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Technical Board Meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: None given at time of publication.

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktop on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation:  IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of publication

*Wednesday 25 August 2010*

==== Weekly Ubuntu Foundations Team Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda:  https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/YYYY/MMDD  More Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam

==== QA Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-quality on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda: This is a weekly videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon in which he discusses a range of topics and also provides a regular weekly Q+A.

====  Edubuntu Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

*Thursday 26 August 2010*

==== Ubuntu Women Team Meeting ====

Start: 10:00 UTCEnd: 11:00 UTCLocation:  IRC channel #ubuntu-women-project on freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== Ayatana UX team meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 12:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: Introductions, Review team charter, Organize first UX activity, Brainstorm future UX activities

*Friday 27 August 2010*

====  Ubuntu Global Jam Weekend ====

Start: All DayLocation: Various Areas throughout the CommunityCheck with your Local Community Teams to see what has been planed in your area

==== Maverick Weekly Release Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/Agenda

*Saturday 28 August 2010*

====  Ubuntu Global Jam Weekend ====

Start: All DayLocation: Various Areas throughout the CommunityCheck with your Local Community Teams to see what has been planed in your area

*Sunday 29 August 2010*

====  Ubuntu Global Jam Weekend ====

Start: All DayLocation: Various Areas throughout the CommunityCheck with your Local Community Teams to see what has been planed in your area

==== Ubuntu IRC Council Meeting ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd:  19:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcC.../MeetingAgenda

*Monday 30 August 2010*

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up. Weekly Ubuntu Security Team catch-up meeting. Anyone is welcome to join if they want to watch, contribute, etc.

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04*

*Security Updates*

USN-971-1: OpenJDK vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-971-1USN-972-1: FreeType vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-972-1USN-973-1: KOffice vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-973-1USN-974-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-974-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

freetype 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...st/012862.htmllinux-source-2.6.15 2.6.15-55.87 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...st/012863.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

openjdk-6 6b18-1.8.1-0ubuntu1~8.04.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...st/012528.htmlpmount 0.9.16-4ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...st/012529.htmlfreetype 2.3.5-1ubuntu4.8.04.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...st/012530.htmlvirtualbox-ose-modules 24.0.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...st/012531.htmlca-certificates-java 20100406ubuntu1~hardy1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...st/012532.htmllinux 2.6.24-28.75 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...st/012533.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

openjdk-6 6b18-1.8.1-0ubuntu1~9.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...st/010125.htmlcabextract 1.2-3+lenny1build0.9.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...st/010126.htmlmapserver 5.0.3-3ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...st/010127.htmlsocat 1.6.0.1-1+lenny1build0.9.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...st/010128.htmlkoffice 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...st/010129.htmlfreetype 2.3.9-4ubuntu0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...st/010130.htmllandscape-client 1.5.4-0ubuntu0.9.04.0 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...st/010131.htmllinux 2.6.28-19.64 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...st/010132.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

openjdk-6 6b18-1.8.1-0ubuntu1~9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012444.htmlcabextract 1.2-3+lenny1build0.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012445.htmlpmount 0.9.19-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012446.htmlfreetype 2.3.9-5ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012447.htmllandscape-client 1.5.4-0ubuntu0.9.10.0 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012448.htmldebootstrap 1.0.20ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012449.htmlskyeye 1.2.5-2ubuntu1.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012450.htmllinux 2.6.31-22.62 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012451.htmllinux-mvl-dove 2.6.31-214.30 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012452.htmllinux-ec2 2.6.31-307.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012453.htmllinux 2.6.31-22.63 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012454.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

openjdk-6 6b18-1.8.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011609.htmlcabextract 1.2-3+lenny1build0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011610.htmlpmount 0.9.20-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011611.htmlgwget2 1.0.4-1.1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011612.htmlsawfish 1:1.3.5.2-1ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011613.htmluser-mode-linux 2.6.32-1um-3ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011614.htmlgorm.app 1.2.8-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011615.htmlgnokii 0.6.28.dfsg-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011616.htmlherrie 2.2-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011617.htmlpsimedia 1.0.3-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011618.htmlhplip 3.10.2-2ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011619.htmlghostscript 8.71.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011620.htmlgutenprint 5.2.5-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011621.htmlifupdown 0.6.8ubuntu29.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011622.htmlscreen 4.0.3-14ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011623.htmlubufox 0.9~rc2-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011624.htmleglibc 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011625.htmlgob2 2.0.16-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011626.htmle2fsprogs 1.41.11-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011627.htmlapache2 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011628.htmlpackagekit 0.5.7-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011629.htmlgdebi 0.6.0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011630.htmlgzip 1.3.12-9ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011631.htmltexlive-bin 2009-5ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011632.htmllinux 2.6.32-24.40 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011633.htmlautofs5 5.0.4-3.1ubuntu5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011634.htmleditra 0.5.30-1ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011635.htmlgcj-4.4 4.4.3-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011636.htmlmobile-broadband-provider-info 20100716-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011637.htmlwxwidgets2.8 2.8.10.1-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011638.htmlscreen 4.0.3-14ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011639.htmldb2exc-amd64 9.7.2-14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011640.htmlfreetype 2.3.11-1ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011641.htmlwine1.2 1.2-0ubuntu1~lucid3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011642.htmlskyeye 1.2.5-2ubuntu1.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011643.htmldjvulibre 3.5.22-1ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011644.htmllandscape-client 1.5.4-0ubuntu0.10.04.0 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011645.htmlsks 1.1.1-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011646.htmlcloud-init 0.5.10-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011647.htmldebootstrap 1.0.20ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011648.htmllinux-meta-mvl-dove 2.6.32.208.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011649.htmllinux-ti-omap 2.6.33-502.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011650.htmllinux-mvl-dove 2.6.32-208.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011651.htmllinux-fsl-imx51 2.6.31-608.19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011652.htmllinux-ec2 2.6.32-308.15 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011653.htmllinux 2.6.32-24.41 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011654.htmllinux 2.6.32-24.42 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011655.htmllazr.restfulclient 0.9.11-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011656.htmlbinutils 2.20.1-3ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011657.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*Ubuntu Sneak Peek*

Will Google Drop a Chromlet on Black Friday? - http://www.linuxinsider.com/rsstory/...wlc=1282178740

Diggs, Damn Diggs and Censorship: R.I.P. Linux? - http://www.linuxinsider.com/rsstory/70624.html

From the Canyon Edge: A Glimpse of Ubuntu Desktops in the Financial World - http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/...financial.html

Ubuntu Server Team: Watch out for Maverick Glusters  Coming to a cloud near you - http://ubuntuserver.wordpress.com/20...loud-near-you/

David Planella: Ramping up for the Ubuntu Global Jam - http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2...tu-global-jam/

Jono Bacon: On Visibility And Change - http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/20/...ty-and-change/

Ten factors that give Ubuntu 10.04 an edge - http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/desktop-...edge-40089854/

Canonical moves closer to bringing Ubuntu to tablets - http://www.infoworld.com/t/linux/can...01?source=rss_

Canonical Teaches Ubuntu to Phone Home Every Day - http://www.linuxinsider.com/rsstory/...wlc=1282596685

Proposing a mentoring partnership framework for Ubuntu Women  - http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=504
*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerLiraz SiriPenelope StoweDaniel CalebMike HolsteinJonathan CarterLyz KrumbachAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

